# pb carte mere ibook g4 933



## yeusell (2 Mars 2005)

j'ai ramene mon ibook au SAV  fnac hier je recois enfin le devis  il faut changer la carte mere  cout 1176¤ enorme  + cher qu'un neuf  ! evidemment ma garantie s'est arretee 2 mois avant 
au courant de la garantie d'extension pour les carte meres des ibook j'appelle apple  pas de bol  ça s'arrete au numero UV342 et j'ai UV343 pourtant c'est aussi une carte mere qui est defectueuese  l'ecran qui se fige ou bien tout noir bizarre 
est que d'autres ont eu ce probleme avec ibook G4 933  
et comment une reparation peut elle etre  aussi chere q'un neuf garantie seulement 3 mois en plus
je comprends plus et j'ai les boules


----------



## vincmyl (2 Mars 2005)

Effectivement ca coute vraiment cher, je pense que tu peux t'en prendre un neuf si tu as les moyens biensur, cela dit la carte mere sur les portable c'est avec l'écran ce qui doit couter le plus cher


----------



## yeusell (2 Mars 2005)

non mais c'est dingue il a dure 1 an et 2 mois por du apple c'est leger 
ce qui m'enerve c'est qu'il presente la meme panne que les autres  mais qu'ils l'ont pas encore repertorie 
au debut la liste allait  de UV220 a UV 318 et maintenant UV117 a UV342
merci


----------



## MamaCass (2 Mars 2005)

Ca me fait un peu peur tout ça, dis moi as-tu poussé ton ibook très loin ou une utilisation "normale" peut grillé la carte mère ?
Parce que j'ai aussi un ibook G4 933, je l'ai acheté en mars 2004.
J'ai très très peur tout à coup !
Mon numéro de série commence par : UV408 (donc il n'est pas pris en charge puisqu'il n'est pas entre UV117 et UV342, c'est bien ça ? ou je me trompe ?
Merci beaucoup 
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer ?
MamaCass


----------



## drs (2 Mars 2005)

salut

j'ai un ibook G4 1ghz depuis Dec 2003 et je n'ai absolument aucun souci avec (je croise les doigts).

Pourtant, c'est mon seul ordi, donc je fais tout avec: musique (cubase, montage, mastering), montage video (imovie avec camescope dv), bureautique, internet...enfin tout! Et avec les 256Mo d'origine 
Et aucun problème: pas de problème de coque, ni d'écran, ni de hdd, ni de ventilo, ni de batterie....rien, que dalle! Le bonheur intégral 

Alors suis je chanceux?

Alex


----------



## yeusell (3 Mars 2005)

non utilisation tres normale surtout de l'image avec photoshop pas detelechargement 
il est encore sous garantie ton ordi alors si tu as le moindre doute quand a son fonctionnement renvoie le s'il plante un peu trop  moi ça acommence comme ça il plantait pour rien comme je faisait de l'image j'ai cru qu'il manquait de memoire je lui en ai remis ça n'a rien change mais voila  trop tard plus sous garantie 
j'ai envoye une lettre recommandee a apple  parce que de toute facon c'est pas normal qu'une carte scratche au bout d'un an  ça fait pas tres serieux  et ils sont chers a la base  on pourrait avoir une peu de fiabilite  sinon autant prendre des trucs pas cher a carrefour  et les foutre a la poubelle au bout d'un an 
yeusell


----------



## MamaCass (3 Mars 2005)

Merci pour ta réponse, 

en fait mon ibook tourne très bien mais comme ma garantie se termine dans 9 jours, j'ai un peu peur d'avoir le meme genre de probleme que toi après la garantie, donc ca m'inquiète tout ca, je me vois pas et j'en ai pas les moyens de changer un composants dans quelques mois, de plus je ne vois pas vivre sans mon ordi. 

Bref j'ai peur qu'il me lache, c'est clair que si j'avais les moyens je prendrais l'apple care 2 ans d'extension mais je suis loin d'avoir la somme requise, donc je croise les doigts pour qu'il n'y ai pas de problème. J'ai fait un crédit et je finis de le payer que fin 2006, t'imagines ! 

Enfin espérons qu'il tienne au moins jusqu'à la fin de mon crédit.

Voilà, sinon tiens nous au courant de la suite, ca m'interesse beaucoup de savoir ce qu'Apple va te répondre.

Bon continuation Yeusell et bon courage
MamaCass


----------

